# Are burrs poisonous to eat?



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Veda was outside for a while today, when she finally decided to come back in she was shivering (probably should have made her come in sooner, I know) and coughing/huffing kind of? She also seemed pretty stressed. I got her relatively calm, warmed up, and had her drink some water when I walked out of the room and heard her projectile puke all over the carpet. There was only her breakfast in the food, but when I went to go get supplies to clean up the mess she was eating some of the burrs I had already pulled out of her so I'm assuming she had eaten some outside as well.

This happened a few hours ago. I've kept her in, made sure she's been drinking water and resting. Her heaving has subsided but her mouth is still pretty drooly/watery. She only threw up that once.

I'm just wanting to make sure burrs aren't poisonous/going to kill her or anything. I couldn't really find anything on Google about burrs aside from how to get them out of their fur.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I wouldn't think burrs are poisonous, but may bother her stomach/GI system when passing through. To help with that, I would give alot of pumpkin to enclose the burrs and move them through the system. 

Could she have gotten into something else?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

A friend of mine took her dog to the ER vet because she didn't know why he was gagging and stuff. It was a burr. Bread coats the stomach for that part of it, but I would think I would wonder about the throat and them being able to pass it either way. Maybe call a vet to see?


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

eddie1976E said:


> I wouldn't think burrs are poisonous, but may bother her stomach/GI system when passing through. To help with that, I would give alot of pumpkin to enclose the burrs and move them through the system.
> 
> Could she have gotten into something else?



I don't think so. The yard is pretty open and she was digging/playing in what I now realize was a burr patch for a while? all garbage is in its can, there's nothing else around besides snow and leaves and whatnot.
Good call on the pumpkin though, I'll give her some now.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi Jess, I agree with the bread...and 'canned natural pumpkin', not the pie mix is known to be good for constipation, the runs, upset tummy...


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks guys! 
I gave her some canned pumpkin (Libby's natural) about an hour ago and she's definitely improved! No longer sulking about, being whiny, fidgety, clingy, etc. Hopefully it passes and is out of her soon.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

jessjeric said:


> Thanks guys!
> I gave her some canned pumpkin (Libby's natural) about an hour ago and she's definitely improved! No longer sulking about, being whiny, fidgety, clingy, etc. Hopefully it passes and is out of her soon.


Great! They must have really caused inflammation in her system. I would keep a close eye on her just to make sure it wasn't something more serious.


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

I know I can't imagine how many she ate. For a GSD she's not so smart sometimes ? but has been completely fine since the incident!


----------



## canada.k9 (Jan 7, 2015)

I am pretty careful with burrs (difficult in the summer!), myself as if she chew them up, the little hooks could get caught in her throat and/or intestines.
Yeah, pumpkin was/is a good idea.


----------

